# New member with questions



## Robfenn (Aug 7, 2003)

Hello!

I am from the UK and have a carbon black E46 M3. Currently it has a Tubi Style exhaust which cost a packet, but was worth it! I always liked the sound of the car but it just wasnt loud enough, the Tubi is great because on motorways its not boomy but sounds good when it should.

However, i would like to increase the power more, does anyone know what the differences are engine wise the upcoming CSL? 

Thanks

-Rob


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Alpha N computer versus Mass Air Flow.

Different intake.

Different cams.


----------

